# Years Schwinn Spitfire 5 was built



## blue6218 (Aug 11, 2013)

Good Day Fellow Schwinners, 
I am curious as to the years the Schwinn Spitfire 5 was built?  I have heard 1978 and 1979 and just 1979.  Any information on the model would be helpful also.  Thanks for any help you can send along!


----------



## rhenning (Aug 11, 2013)

Probably both years for frame builds but I believe all were called 1979 models.  Roger


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Aug 11, 2013)

All I have ever seen were 79.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 11, 2013)

Ozark Flyer said:


> All I have ever seen were 79.




+1

The Spitfire coasters were from 77 thru 79 and the 5 speed was a one year only.


----------



## blue6218 (Aug 13, 2013)

*Thanks!!*

Thanks for taking the time to respond to my thread and the information!!!!


----------



## cyberpaull (Aug 19, 2013)

*Spitfire's original name Klunker 5*




 



This name was only used for a few months.


----------



## ChevyBlue (Oct 1, 2018)

I own a '78 Spitfire 5. Serial KPxxxxx


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 1, 2018)

manny714 said:


> I own a '78 Spitfire 5. Serial KPxxxxxView attachment 877070




What's the build date stamped in the head badge? Probably a late October serial number stamping. Unfortunately the serial number date is not the build date nor does it always indicate the model year, it's just a serial number. Technically, that's a 1979 model. Schwinn normally started their next years production with serial numbers that were stamped in November, but there have been few cases where it started with the late October serial numbers in a few different models over the years. 

Welcome to the Cabe Manny!


----------

